# securing companionway from inside



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Since I'm living aboard, I thought it would be prudent to be able to lock the companionway from the inside (note that I already have combination locks for locking it from the outside). I went to Home Depot tonight and I found a couple of things that I believe were called "surface bolts" that looked like they could be made to work, but I'm wondering if there is a better solution. My companionway is somewhat different than most. The top slides back like on a normal one, but the front, where most boats have dropboards, I have two panels that fold to the side. They're hinged in the middle to each other and on one side to the hull (it's not saloon doors, where they open in the middle; mine both fold to one side). Any ideas?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I assume they hinge out in the middle. A barrel bolt on the opening side going into the edge of the companionway and something that crosses both parts of the door to stop them hinging in the middle. Or 2 barrel bolts going up into the overhead slider, one from each half of the door.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So, you have a bifold door in place of dropboards. It is pretty easy to lock those-putting a bar across them would lock them quite securely. Put a bracket for the bar on each door and then brackets on each side of the companionway, and use fast pins to lock the bar in position on each end.

Then you can use a surface mount deadbolt lock to secure the slider to the bifold door.










You may need to do something to secure the hinges, since the hinge pin is probably exposed and if it was removed, one half of the bifold door would be fairly easily removed at that point. This is why I think a bar is a better bet than using barrel bolts.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, one thing I forgot to mention... the hinge that connects the bifold doors to the hull is one of the lift-out types, so I can easily remove the doors (or swap them out with screen doors, which I have). That's very convenient, but also makes for somewhat less security. I'm liking the idea of two barrel bolts up into the slider. It would mean I can't fold the doors in half out of the way (since the barrel bolts are too thick to allow it to fully fold in half), but I'll still be able to have it unfolded and open, so that isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

companion way security.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

On Denise's note,

how about a pet Urses horrebellus.........

Marty


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Only on a large boat I would think.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

mitiempo said:


> Only on a large boat I would think.


BUT, it WOULD work! LOLOLOL

Ok, so for a smaller boat, how abouts a wombat? or wombet?!?!?!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

I have never locked the companionway hatch when I'm aboard. Just leave a winch handle on the top step when I'm sleeping.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

the mossberg 'just in case'?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

QuickMick said:


> the mossberg 'just in case'?


That kit needs more ammo.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> That kit needs more ammo.


Not if you have good aim.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Not if you have good aim.


There's no ammo shown that I see... and if the unexpected visitors are human, they're likely more than a few of them, depending on where you are... and extra ammo is NEVER A BAD THING.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

You can never have enough ammo.

Now, before we get too far off track, I didn't intend for this thread to be about self-defense. The issue is this: my gf doesn't agree that superior firepower is a suitable replacement for a door lock. She seems to be under the impression that locks keep criminals out. I'm looking for something that will make her happy (and perhaps at the same time make it so any intruder has to make some noise breaking in).


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

rmeador said:


> I'm looking for something that will make her happy (and perhaps at the same time make it so any intruder has to make some noise breaking in).


OK, how about an attack dog?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just remember, locks are just to keep honest people honest... they won't stop the determined thief.

Given the setup you've described, I think you really do need to have some sort of bar pinning the bifold door in the closed position. Then locking the slider to the bifold door will prevent the amateur thief or burglar.

Don't forget to do something about the hatches as well. In the summer time, leaving the hatches open is often critical for good ventilation, but leaves an easy ingress point for thieves. Making up steel or aluminum grates that fit into the hatches and can be locked or bolted into place is a good idea.



rmeador said:


> You can never have enough ammo.
> 
> Now, before we get too far off track, I didn't intend for this thread to be about self-defense. The issue is this: my gf doesn't agree that superior firepower is a suitable replacement for a door lock. She seems to be under the impression that locks keep criminals out. I'm looking for something that will make her happy (and perhaps at the same time make it so any intruder has to make some noise breaking in).


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

Creating an ultra-secure boat will be hard, but most houses can be entered with a crowbar, brick, or a swift kick. We just fool ourselves into thinking they are secure. But like the PO said, a simple locking system may deter the simple thieves and bored teens, and hopefully cause anyone a little more determined to make some noise and give you some warning. Most more skilled thieves are likely to be looking for higher paying targets, at least in most developed counties.

*Now to the topic at hand.....*

Depending on how much room you have, could you mount a square bracket to the top of the door, so the flange sticks out into the boat, pointing forward with the door closed but raised enough it clears the other side of the door when folded flat? Not so deep it sticks out the back side of the the door?

If so, then you could add a recessed nut into the underside of the slider and simply thread a bolt in a little ways by hand. Just enough to keep the doors from opening with a tug, and to rattle a lot if someone tries to open it.

Adding two might be better, one on each side of the door panel away from the hinges, or one top and one bottom of the opening end of the door. I would start with one, and go from there based on how it feels.

Or... if you could add a small hole in the slider, a small metal plate with a smaller hole in it. and a __ pin (whats the name... the kind with the little balls that pop out and hold it in place, requiring a tug to get it out) Then it would be fast to insert and remove, quick to get out in an emergency.

Sure, a good kick would break it, but likely a good kick would break the doors or hinges anyway.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

rm-
It might be simpler and more secure to just forget the bifold doors and slide or hand a separate security panel inside the companionway.
That could be a clear plexi panel, or maybe a plywood panel with some vents cut in it, or a piece of diamondplate (surprisingly not expensive) and all you'd have to do is slide it into a track or over a couple of bolts, maybe using wing nuts or speed clips to fasten it.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I use a piece of sm. chain secured w/ 2 screws. 1 screw perm. in hatch top (mine opens on an angle like most front hatches), the other just has the chain over it. It comes off just by pulling the chain back but won't let the hatch be moved up when it's attached. It also can't latch itself since it's on a slight angle!

If your hatch slides back like most do, use a heavy duty cup type hook aimed sideways on the bottom.

p.s. The black strip on top is weatherstrip foam, it's weather / water proof when closed and the chain is on.


added;
p.p.s. The chain has welded links and is very strong for it's size.


----------



## Uglydave (Jun 26, 2008)

Might I also suggest locking the outside locks in the open position before retiring...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's not a new concern.. if you ever read Joshua Slocum's book. He had some "unique" ways of dealing with middle of the night come aboards.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Vasco said:


> I have never locked the companionway hatch when I'm aboard. Just leave a winch handle on the top step when I'm sleeping.


I use a bowl on the top step.

Any system that will give you a sense of security is better than nothing. If your slip is in a location where there are known break-ins, maybe it's time to move. I would think most burglars don't want personal confrontation so making it look like someone is awake, might be enough of a deterrent.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

to that end boxedup, if its busy ill hang one of these in the cockpit. hopefully that will scare the miscreants off... and it has gotten me an invite to the occasional cocktail hour too!


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Uglydave, what exactly are you saying? Is the concern that some criminal will lock me inside the boat? I usually bring the locks down below when I'm on board. Regardless, there are other ways out of the boat, such as the hatches. The one in the V berth is plenty large enough to crawl through (I've done it many times) and the smaller ones the in saloon are probably big enough...

I am not very concerned about thieves attacking my boat. I feel very secure at my marina. I just want something to make the gf comfortable, and hopefully also to wake me up if there is an intruder. The chain idea is one I will have to investigate further.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

rmeador said:


> I just want something to make the gf comfortable


Maybe spend a little time in the gym like this guy and she'll feel more secure:


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

rmeador said:


> Regardless, there are other ways out of the boat, such as the hatches. The one in the V berth is plenty large enough to crawl through (I've done it many times) and the smaller ones the in saloon are probably big enough...
> 
> I am not very concerned about thieves attacking my boat. I feel very secure at my marina. I just want something to make the gf comfortable, and hopefully also to wake me up if there is an intruder. The chain idea is one I will have to investigate further.


If you have other means of egress, simply lock your companionway from the cockpit as normal, than climb in through your open V beth hatch, once inside, seccure the v berth hatch. Simple.
The only problem with this is it can be a safety factor if you need to exit in an emergency.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is also a royal PITA if you want to be able to use the marina facilities in the middle of the night. 


sailortjk1 said:


> If you have other means of egress, simply lock your companionway from the cockpit as normal, than climb in through your open V beth hatch, once inside, seccure the v berth hatch. Simple.
> The only problem with this is it can be a safety factor if you need to exit in an emergency.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I know that GFs are not always rational. But at least try.

There are two very different types of breaking and entering. One where they think you are not home and one where they think (or know) that you are. 

The first, where they think the boat/house is vacant, is absolutely the most common. All you must do in that case is figure a way that they will know you are sleeping below and you can leave the hatch boards out completely and they will leave you alone. Snoring with a port hatch open could even do the job.

The second is the incidious problem. They know you are there, or discover as much, and keep on coming. Does your GF think a little lock on a 3/8" piece of wood is going to stop someone with that mentality? In those cases, which are extremely rare, you need to be alerted to their entry, or be able to alert others, and be able to defend yourself. 

Just to keep this very complicated, which GFs often are, locking your companionway could make it very difficult to exit in the event of a fire. If you are living aboard, I think the very small odds of a fire are greater than the smaller odds of a robbery, with you aboard.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I know that GFs are not always rational. But at least try.
> 
> There are two very different types of breaking and entering. One where they think you are not home and one where they think (or know) that you are.
> 
> ...


Depends on the area... and how cautious you are.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

sailortjk1, interesting idea, but I think I'm going to go for something else 

Minnewaska, I agree that the danger from fire is greater. I do have 2 fire extinguishers, one in the v-berth, one in the galley, and a CO2 system built into the engine compartment, which helps mitigate the fire issue. The Beretta helps mitigate the criminal issue  Any locking solution I find for the companionway is going to have to be easy to unlock from inside (emergency exit) and easy to lock (otherwise I'll be too lazy to use it; similar reason as to why sailortjk1's proposal won't work).

My latest thought is to get a couple flush bolts like this one and install one pointing up from one half of the door into the slider, and the other facing down from the other half of the door into the bottom of the companionway (would that be called a sill?). I don't know if my doors are thick enough to accomodate them, or if I can find small enough ones, or if my woodworking skills are up to the challenge of installing them... I saw a big one at Home Depot and it gave me the idea. Seems like it would be secure, easy to use, and still allow my doors to fold flat.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

it would seem that a 'door bar', if made to slide up and down into/out of some type of bracket would be easy enough to lift out quickly in case of an emergency? and, if your gal is named katy, you could have endless fun yelling 'katy bar the door'


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

rmeador said:


> Minnewaska, I agree that the danger from fire is greater. I do have 2 fire extinguishers, one in the v-berth, one in the galley, and a CO2 system built into the engine compartment, which helps mitigate the fire issue. The Beretta helps mitigate the criminal issue  Any locking solution I find for the companionway is going to have to be easy to unlock from inside (emergency exit) and easy to lock (otherwise I'll be too lazy to use it; similar reason as to why sailortjk1's proposal won't work).


I'm happy to hear about the Beretta. However, if there is a fire while sleeping, you will undoubtedly be looking for the companionway in the smoke, holding your breath. You don't want to be fumbling with a lock.


----------

